# Affordable & Common Sense



## mindtrip (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey all.  Newbie here, both to the board and to growing.  I've never grown before (except one failed experiment, busted by my parents when I was 15).

I'm looking to do a small, indoor grow - my space is 20" by 28" and I'm looking to grow two, maybe three plants in this area.  Money is tight, but I will spend what I need to in order to have a successful grow.  That being said, I don't want to spend more than I need to.  This is for personal use and I don't need the top of the line.

These things considered, CFL or HPS or LED?  And if anyone can provide links, it would be a huge help.  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 21, 2015)

There are many things to consider and plenty of peeps here will chime in with advice but... one thing you didn't mention in your lighting was T5. Check into that as another option.

And ventilation will be a consideration. You'll need plenty of air in and a separate place to vent it.

Flat white paint is good and cheap on walls.


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 22, 2015)

OK, if we're talking T5, how about something like this?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/EnviroGro-FLT24-4-Tube-Fixture-Included/dp/B002JQBQZQ/ref=pd_sim_lg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=13RFFTHH0P3C5KY4N70D[/ame]


----------



## brianflower (Feb 22, 2015)

TRY AUTOFLOWER SEEDS.

FAST,REWARDING AND SMALL.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 22, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> OK, if we're talking T5, how about something like this?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JQBQZQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



looks like a nice fixture---before u buy it---make sure u can get blue spectrum bulbs for veg and red spectrum bulbs for flower


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2015)

2 plants will be a tight fit under the 2' T5 as they grow. I would go with the 4' version


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2015)

Darn, I had a whole long response written, and lost it.....This will be briefer.

Lighting needs are generally figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging, you want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft and 5000 for flowering (and most of us run more).  You have about 4 sq ft, so you are going to need a fixture that will give you 12,000 for vegging and 20,000 for flowering.  The T5 you linked is not enough light.  Even the 8 bulb will leave you underlit for flowering.  And you will need both blue spectrum ands red spectrum bulbs, so that means buying 8 different tubes.  By the time you do this, I believe that you could buy this (and be in less money by the time you buy the other bulbs):  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00547I5I8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1424620525&sr=8-5&keywords=400W+hps[/ame]

Also as Hackerman mentioned, there will be other things, like an exhaust fan and most likely a carbon filter.  You also need pots, medium, additives, nutrients, and seeds.  I am not a big fan of auto flowering seeds for a number of reasons.  And jfyi, most serious growers do not grow them, which should tell you a lot.


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Darn, I had a whole long response written, and lost it.....This will be briefer.
> 
> Lighting needs are generally figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging, you want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft and 5000 for flowering (and most of us run more).  You have about 4 sq ft, so you are going to need a fixture that will give you 12,000 for vegging and 20,000 for flowering.  The T5 you linked is not enough light.  Even the 8 bulb will leave you underlit for flowering.  And you will need both blue spectrum ands red spectrum bulbs, so that means buying 8 different tubes.  By the time you do this, I believe that you could buy this (and be in less money by the time you buy the other bulbs):  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00547I5I8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Also as Hackerman mentioned, there will be other things, like an exhaust fan and most likely a carbon filter.  You also need pots, medium, additives, nutrients, and seeds.  I am not a big fan of auto flowering seeds for a number of reasons.  And jfyi, most serious growers do not grow them, which should tell you a lot.



Thank you.  This Apollo setup is about what I was expecting to pay, so I do believe I'll go ahead and make the purchase.  You guys are the experts; that's why I'm here.

I understand that the autoflowering seeds are looked down upon, and I intend to use them just for this first grow.  I'm considering this more of a practice run than anything else and my main concern is ensuring that my setup is ready for something better.

Again, thank you to everyone for the help.  As a first timer, it's all a little overwhelming.  You guys are making it much easier on me.


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2015)

For like 12 more bucks you can get the 600W HPS.    [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00547I5I8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1424620525&sr=8-5&keywords=400W+hps[/ame]


 I can say from experience that after buying a 400W HPS I wished I had gotten a 600W and I actually bought one and used it with my 400W.  jmo.


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 22, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> For like 12 more bucks you can get the 600W HPS.    http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00547I5I8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> 
> I can say from experience that after buying a 400W HPS I wished I had gotten a 600W and I actually bought one and used it with my 400W.  jmo.



I was just considering that.  Thank you.

Kill me if I'm being too off-topic, but related to my grow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VenTech-4-6...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2a3b11fdb1  Should this be sufficient for my situation?  Overkill?  Better recommendations?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> For like 12 more bucks you can get the 600W HPS.    http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00547I5I8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> 
> I can say from experience that after buying a 400W HPS I wished I had gotten a 600W and I actually bought one and used it with my 400W.  jmo.



Hammy, i did that same thing and run 1000. I didn't know you did that too.

Then we both went LED... interesting...lots of lighting choices...the 1000 W kicked it though.


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> I was just considering that.  Thank you.
> 
> Kill me if I'm being too off-topic, but related to my grow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VenTech-4-6...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2a3b11fdb1  Should this be sufficient for my situation?  Overkill?  Better recommendations?




I have 2 of those same exact inline fans. They work great. You will most likely want to get a speed controller for the fan so that you can lower it if it is too much for your current grow space.  I use one of those to ventilate a 4x4x6.5 tent and another for my 2x4x5 veg tent. It is a powerful fan.


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 22, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have 2 of those same exact inline fans. They work great. You will most likely want to get a speed controller for the fan so that you can lower it if it is too much for your current grow space.  I use one of those to ventilate a 4x4x6.5 tent and another for my 2x4x5 veg tent. It is a powerful fan.



Thank you.  My greatest concern is odor - does this take care of it totally?


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Thank you.  My greatest concern is odor - does this take care of it totally?



I have yet to use my Carbon Filter. With my set up I can get away without it. I pull all the air from my 4x4 Flower tent and vent it outside.  The negative pressure created by the fan keeps odors at bay.  Not everyone can vent outside without alerting neighbors though.  Just a couple plants and a good fan and filter should keep odors at bay though.


----------



## mindtrip (Feb 22, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have yet to use my Carbon Filter. With my set up I can get away without it. I pull all the air from my 4x4 Flower tent and vent it outside.  The negative pressure created by the fan keeps odors at bay.  Not everyone can vent outside without alerting neighbors though.  Just a couple plants and a good fan and filter should keep odors at bay though.



Excellent, thanks.  I do have neighbors close by, so venting outside isn't going to happen.  I also have visitors regularly, and I cannot let them smell anything.


----------

